# Bootssuche..



## Reppi (19. Februar 2009)

Moin Jungs !
Bin auf der Suche und nun heute 3x darüber gestolpert.....zuletzt heute nachmittag beim Händler...|rolleyes
Kann mir jemand was zu den Eigenschaften (Rauhwasser ??) sagen........
Und gravierender Unterschied 430er oder 470 ?
Achso nen 50 PS Quirl hängt hinten dran...
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin Uwe!

Tu Dir einen Gefallen und geh nicht unter 5 Meter Bootslänge. Ich bin in letzter Zeit 
wieder beide Längen (4,65 und 5,15 Meter) gefahren und für mich ist das ein riesen
Unterschied.
Länge läuft...

50 Pferde ist okay für das Gewicht weniger sollte es aber nicht sein, 
damit der Ofen nicht immer Vollgas laufen muss.

Hier schonmal ein bisschen Sound zum nicht mehr schlafen können :q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HsxnMP-1qQ


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Hier noch ein bisschen was zu gucken über das Teil,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIu0wwiZd5c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaUjwcYQpu8


----------



## Reppi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin Kai !
Hätte ich doch bloß keinen Schein gemacht und mir nen Boot in den Kopf gesetzt...|rolleyes
Ich dachte ok, erstes Boot, gebraucht so bis 7000 Euronen...
Aber da finde ich nichts ordentliches ..?
Nun bin ich schon bei Neu und knapp 13000,00 (Boot,Trailer und Motor) ist zwar für die "Kombi ein Schnäppchen"....... aber das ist natürlich ne ganze andere Hausmarke und eigentlich nicht drinn....
Und dann kommst Du mit über 5 m.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Ich weiß das ist wie eine Sucht


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Was ist denn hiermit?
http://www.bootscenter-kiel.de/content/view/251/49/


----------



## Dorsch 48 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

4,85m,mit 50 PS machens auch,oder der Adere

aber das Cresentboot ist auch gut fürs Rauhwasser


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Das erste ist schick aber ist das zweit nicht ein wenig untermotorisiert???

Könnte beim Wasserski knapp werden mit dem raus kommen :q


----------



## Reppi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



> Was ist denn hiermit?



11000....für ein 10 jahre altes Boot, oder 13500 für ein niegelnagel Neues ???


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

habe über das erste Boot auch nicht so viel gutes gehört was die Fahreigenschaften so angeht .... #d
sicher bekommst du für die 7000 vielleicht schon nen entsprechendes Boot - aber klar dann wohl im mehr oder weniger gebrauchten Zustand ...
lieber nen büschn läjnger suchen, als zu schnell dann nicht das richtige gekauft ...
gibt doch ne menge Gebraucht-boot webseiten wo man suchen kann


----------



## HD4ever (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



Reppi schrieb:


> 11000....für ein 10 jahre altes Boot, oder 13500 für ein niegelnagel Neues ???


 

so teuer ist die Hanö doch gar nicht als Komplettangebot .... #c
geiles Boot - mein nächstes sollte halt auch nur ne abschließbare Kajüte haben ....


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin Räpman. Ist bei Dir der Wohlstand ausgebrochen ??? Also ist doch klar, dass ich mal mitkomme!?! Viel Glück bei der Suche...


----------



## olafson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

@reppi
wie wär des mit dem da
mfg olafson


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Für Rahuwasser nie unter 5 Meter gehen. Je langer#6 desto besser liegt er auf den Wellen.


----------



## Fishzilla (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin Uwe.
Wo willst du denn mit dem Boot hauptsächlich fahren?


----------



## Nordlicht (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Auch von mir (für die Ostsee) gibts ein klares *nicht unter 5 Meter*.

Ab 4 Bft (die du ja auf der Ostsee ständig hast) macht sich die Länge bezahlt !


----------



## Reppi (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Erstmal Danke für die Ratschläge !:m
ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich über Ebay solch eine Investition tätigen soll.........
Meine Überlegung war eigentlich, 80% Angelboot und 20 % die Frau bei der Kaffeefahrt beruhigen..|rolleyes
Aber da bin ich nun fast von ab...
Überwiegend wollte ich das Boot auf der Ostsee nutzen.
Ich werde den Markt weiter sondieren und dann mal schauen...


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin!

Naja 11 Scheine für eine 10 Jahre altes Boot hört sich viel an ist aber dem Neupreis entsprechen schon okay. Du kannst/darfst das nicht mit dem lütten Quicksilver vergleichen.

Aber lass Dir ruhig etwas Zeit und schau Dich erstmal um. Beim Bootscenter Kiel kann man auch relativ günstig chartern und sich erstmal durch die verschiedenen Formen durchtesten.


----------



## olafson (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



Reppi schrieb:


> Erstmal Danke für die Ratschläge !:m
> ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich über Ebay solch eine Investition tätigen soll.........
> Meine Überlegung war eigentlich, 80% Angelboot und 20 % die Frau bei der Kaffeefahrt beruhigen..|rolleyes
> Aber da bin ich nun fast von ab...
> ...



der typ bei e-bay müsste eigentlich ein händler sein. 
der bietet sogar ne finanzierung an. 
mfg olafson


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



> @reppi
> wie wär des mit dem da



Die hat zu wenig Bumms. 
Ich bin bei meiner Suche eine 470 Cruise mit dem Motor 
gefahren. 

Die war lahm wie eine Ente und das auf der Weser #d 
Wenn jetzt noch etwas Wind und Welle herrscht
kann man lange auf die Gleitfahrt warten.

Bei der 520 dürfen es gerne noch ein paar Ponys mehr sein.


----------



## olafson (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

@kai :q
hast 100% recht. hab mir für 4,80 auch etwas grösseres geholt. 40 ponis sind lahm bei der grösse.
mfg olafson


----------



## HD4ever (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

nimm *das* Boot ... dann noch für 3-4000 nen vernünftigen Motor, nochmal 1000 für nen büschn Zubehör wie Echolot und Kleinkram und dann kannst mit dem Gespann ordentlich aufm Wasser Fische jagen gehen .... :m


----------



## ade (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Schau doch mal hier http://www.boges.dk , sind doch auch einige nette Boote bei.


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Boges....nett, aber teuer wenn ich das mal umrechne.....
Ich bleibe am Ball.....
PS. Ist der Spritverbrauch 2 bzw.4 Takter so gravierend höher ??


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



Reppi schrieb:


> PS. Ist der Spritverbrauch 2 bzw.4 Takter so gravierend höher ??



Wenn es ein "alter" ist definitiv ja. 

Die Neueren (Tohatsu TLDi, Evinrude E-TEC) sind schon fast 
auf 4 Takter Niveau kosten aber auch fast das gleiche. #h


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Und das will mir nen Kumpel, der jahrzehnte lang Wasserski läuft anders verkaufen.....er sagt auch, keine ganz alten, aber ab 2000 er Baujahr würde das gehen...???
Manno, worauf muß ich ich denn noch achten..|kopfkrat


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Je ne is klar 

Wir haben zwei Motoren. 
Ich habe den 60PS 4Takt Bj06 und mein Vater einen Mariner 90 PS Zweitakt Bj 01.

Den Mercury habe ich noch nicht über 16Liter bekommen, 
den Mariner muss man dafür nur böse angucken. :q

Dafür hätte selbst bei gleich PS Leistung der 2Takter viel mehr bums 
also perfekt für Wakeboard oder Wasserski fahren.


----------



## Reppi (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



> Dafür hätte selbst bei gleich PS Leistung der 2Takter viel mehr bums
> also perfekt für Wakeboard oder Wasserski fahren.



Das macht ihn dann ja wieder interessanter..


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Jupp und er muss wesentlich seltener zum Service und ist leichter. Das sind die Vorteile!

Nachteile:

- Mehr Verbrauch
- Extra Öl Tanken
- Lauter
- Stinkiger
- schlechter für die Umwelt

Was am Ende besser ist muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden bzw errechnen.

Für mich persönlich gehören Zweitakter zur Vergangenheit. Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

neuere 2-T Motoren sind nicht wirklich schlecht .....
das ist irgendwie auch alles ein Rechenbespiel ....
kommst du damit nur 2-3 mal im jahr an die Ostsee und verbrätst dafür dann halt 30-40-?? Liter Sprit mehr, kann das immer noch wirtschaftlicher für dich sein als sehr viel mehr Geld für nen neueren 4-T Motor auszugeben der sicher sparsamer ist ... |rolleyes
bei meinen letzten beiden (mittleren) Motoren war der Unterschied der Leistung schon recht gravierend ...
30 PS 2-T Mercury Selbstmischer waren ca 27-28kn drin
25 PS 4-T Yahama ist bei ca 18Kn Schluß 
der Mercury machte zweifelslos mehr fun, dafür schätze ich die Laufruhe bei dem Yamaha fürs schleppen umso mehr ....


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

....und der Wiederverkaufswert eines 2takters ist sehr schlecht. Wenn du Nachfragen im Gebrauchtsegment liest, findest nur Suche nach 4taktern oder 2takter billigbilligbillig...


----------



## carphunterNRW (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Bin ja jetzt auch schon seit einigen Wochen auf der Suche. Letzte Woche hatten wir ein super Angebot (stand auch bei Ebay drin). Crescent Primo mit 50er Yamaha AB und Trailer (Alles BJ Ende 06; 68 Betriebsstunden) für 9.000 EUR Startpreis. Habe das Angebot leider erst 3 Stunden vor Ende gesehen und erstmal abgewartet weil ich mir das Boot erst ansehen wollte.

Dann ist das Boot für 8750 weggegangen an jmd. der das Boot schon besichtigt hatte#q#q#q

Ärger mich heute noch!

Naja, hilft Alles nix, weitersuchen!:vik:


----------



## carphunterNRW (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin,

jetzt gehts es gleich los Besichtigen ein Boot an der Ostsee und wahrscheinlich nehmen wir es auch:m

Danke Dolfin und Rainer für die Tips!!

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## hechtrudi (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

so ein crescent boot ist schon ne feine sache:m


----------



## Heiko112 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Moin

falls einer Interesse an einem Halbkajütboot hat ( ca. 500 cm x 185 cm) kann er sich gerne bei mir mal per PN melden.

Boot ist ohne Motor und ohne Trailer


weitere Bilder in der Galerie von http://www.raubfischfreun.de


----------



## carphunterNRW (1. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



hechtrudi schrieb:


> so ein crescent boot ist schon ne feine sache:m



Hey, woher weisste denn das es wieder ein Crescent ist?#c

Haben es auf jeden Fall gekauft (Kumpel und ich zusammen...) Ist unser erstes Boot!!

Crescent Gemini 480 (2002er)
Harbeck Trailer 1300M Eco (Erstzulassung 2005)
Yamaha F60 AETL (2004er, 147 Betriebsstunden)

Hier 2 Fotos beim Abtransport:vik:


----------



## Reppi (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Glückwunsch Carphunter !!  Schönes Teil....
Ich bin noch am sondieren.......


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

Schönes Boot! Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu!!!


----------



## carphunterNRW (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



hechtrudi schrieb:


> so ein crescent boot ist schon ne feine sache:m


 
Jetzt hab ich es geschnallt!!! Du hast Dir das gekrallt!!#q#q#q Stimmt ja auch, war jemand aus Hamburg

Also da haste aber nochmal Glück gehabt:vik:Bist Du denn mit dem Boot zufrieden?

Für das Gemini haben wir jetzt weniger bezahlt#6

Biste denn auch mal an der Ostsee am Start?

Gruß,
CarphunterNRW


----------



## hechtrudi (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*

CARPHUNTER reiner zufall,hab auch eins,ein winner 450 mit 30 ps. das sind supertolle boote von der firma.viel spass mit dein zossen rüdi


----------



## carphunterNRW (2. März 2009)

*AW: Bootssuche..*



hechtrudi schrieb:


> CARPHUNTER reiner zufall,hab auch eins,ein winner 450 mit 30 ps. das sind supertolle boote von der firma.viel spass mit dein zossen rüdi


 
Achso, alles klar, hätte ja gut sein können, dachte bei deinem Kommentar das Du es gekauft hast:vik:


----------

